# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Limitation DataWindow

## erfindel

Bonjour, 

J'ai un petit problme, je fais une datawindow  partir d'une Procdure stocke (pour le moment tout va bien :d), quand j'excute ma procdure stocke " la main" elle me retourne 3 millions de lignes.

Le problme est quand je Retrieve, dans mon code, plus particulirement au moment de l'envoi des informations par le serveur, je vois que la mmoire de mon pc augmente (passe de 500Mo a plus de 3Go en utilisation) et d'un coup tous se ferment, mon application mais aussi Powerbuilder.

Je me pose donc la question : Y a-t-il une limitation en taille pour une Datawindow ?

Ou si quelqu'un a dj eu ce problme et peux me donner quelque info ou si la personne a une ide, je suis preneur aussi ^^

Merci par avance.

----------


## titfab

Peut-tre. Je pense que c'est plus un problme de mmoire.

J'ai des applis o on limite le nombre de ligne  afficher :
on a une variable d'instance sur la dw qui contient le nombre de lignes actuellement afficher.

Dans l'vnement retrievestart :



```
ilNbrLig = 0
```

Dans l'vnement retrieverow :



```

```

----------


## erfindel

Comment determines-tu ton ilMaxLig  ?

Il doit dpendre du nombre de colonnes de ta DW non ? Ou de la mmoire de la machine xcutant le code ?

----------


## titfab

Ben c'est au cas par cas. 
Je dirai : faut tester des valeurs.
En gnral, je met 1000 lignes. Rien que pour avoir une consultation de la dw pas trop charge...

----------


## erfindel

Ok merci de tes prcisions  ::):

----------


## rs

Tu peux aussi utiliser la pt de DW Retrieve.AsNeeded

----------


## erfindel

Je ne connaissais pas cette proprit  ::):

----------

